# Make the reservation for my V4 engine project



## minh-thanh (May 25, 2019)

Ladies and gentlemen !
I make the reservation for my V4 engine project 
Bore 16 mm , stroke 20 mm , with water radiator .


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 25, 2019)

very original design. looking forward to more information.


----------



## kuhncw (May 25, 2019)

Nice design.  Looking forward to your build.


----------



## Johno1958 (May 25, 2019)

I like your engine's Minh Thanh .
I also am looking forward to your build.


----------



## Cogsy (May 25, 2019)

Looking forward to seeing this one.


----------



## retailer (May 26, 2019)

Good luck with your build I'll be watching.


----------



## minh-thanh (May 26, 2019)

Thank you for your interest in my project!
I can draw, BUT: "it's easier said than done"
With all the knowledge I have learned from all of you , I will try to finish it ...   hope it will run !

Today, I made a cylinder just to find a way to prevent water from entering the crankcase
And :





Then I realized it was not necessary, just do as the image below is enough


----------



## minh-thanh (Jun 4, 2019)

Hi All !
2 days ago, I made the crankshaft for V4 engine, it is little bending , but the problem I care should I cut it like a as shown below? ( I don't know what English it calls )
  It's the second one
Thanks for the advice !


----------



## Cogsy (Jun 4, 2019)

I think you're asking if you should trim the crank webs so as to have a counterweight? If so, it's really up to you. On cranks this small I don't see it making a lot of difference really, although I think it looks a bit nicer with the counterweights. But then again, no-one is going to see it inside the engine so it doesn't really matter what it looks like. I think it's fine either way so go with what you're happy with.


----------



## minh-thanh (Jun 15, 2019)

Hi Cogsy !
Yes, that's what I want to ask.
You are right, although I want to do it, but maybe next time (or not necessary). I have more work to do than worry about it.
Thanks Cogsy ! 
And 
Hi All ! 
update 1 my V4 project :


----------



## retailer (Jun 16, 2019)

Looks good keep it going.


----------



## minh-thanh (Jun 16, 2019)

Thanks retailer !
Hi All !
I have a question, can I use flywheel size of V2 engine for V4 engine ?
Thanks .


----------



## Cogsy (Jun 17, 2019)

If the bore and stroke were the same, with similar compression ratio, and the flywheel had enough inertia to keep the V2 going between power pulses, then it will have more than enough inertia to keep the V4 going between power pulses. If it's a completely different bore and stroke or compression then it may not be suitable. You can always try it and see, then size a replacement based on how it performs.


----------



## minh-thanh (Jun 19, 2019)

Cogsy said:


> If the bore and stroke were the same, with similar compression ratio, and the flywheel had enough inertia to keep the V2 going between power pulses, then it will have more than enough inertia to keep the V4 going between power pulses. If it's a completely different bore and stroke or compression then it may not be suitable. You can always try it and see, then size a replacement based on how it performs.


It have the same bore and stroke I have reduced to 16mm .
Thanks Cogsy !
And Hi ALL !

Update 2 my V4 project :


----------



## minh-thanh (Jun 19, 2019)

Hi All
I have a question :
usually, The front of the engine is which direction? direction from flywheel or opposite direction?
Thanks !


----------



## Cogsy (Jun 19, 2019)

The front is the opposite end to the flywheel. In a rear wheel drive car, the 'front' of the engine is at the front of the car, with the motor mounted so it's running towards the back wheels. The flywheel end is connected to the gearbox and so is always the 'back'.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 20, 2019)

The most common engine direction for an automotive style engine is clockwise rotation looking at the front of the engine. I believe most aircraft engines turn counterclockwise.


----------



## bluejets (Jun 20, 2019)

In a model boat, the front of the engine is the flywheel and it points towards the back of the boat. (converted aircraft engines)
Model aircraft engines mostly run anti-clockwise looking at the prop.
Mate of mine built a scale engine. My Dad pointed out it was running backwards from the full size version but hey, still works.
Cannot see why all the fuss about direction anyhow.


----------



## minh-thanh (Jun 20, 2019)

Thanks Cogsy , stevehuckss396 , bluejets !

I have seen some information in:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firing_order

And


 I choose the direction of the flywheel as shown in the picture because it will help me to easily start the engine with a hand drill, so is the cylinder numbering true ?
Thanks !


----------



## Cogsy (Jun 20, 2019)

You can number your cylinders however you want. Some V-engines have odds and evens, like yours, some run in order down one side then down the other. It's whatever you feel comfortable with.


----------



## minh-thanh (Jun 20, 2019)

Thanks Cogsy !
  "It's whatever you feel comfortable with." That's what I need


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 21, 2019)

I agree with Cosby. I number all my engines like a Chevy. Not because that's what most people do but because I have worked on many and dont need to look things up. Just know the firing order. I had a small block Ford and always had to verify things like that. Go with what makes it easiest for you.


----------



## minh-thanh (Jul 5, 2019)

Hi ALL !

Update 3 my V4 project :





I change the width in crankcase, the old size is not enough for bolts


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 5, 2019)

Great start!


----------



## minh-thanh (Oct 31, 2019)

Hi All !
Can i use this data for my V4 engine ?





link :

http://modelenginenews.org/techniques/hucks_cams.html


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Oct 31, 2019)

You can if your crankshaft is configured the same as the Peewee. Yours will also share a firing order with the Peewee


----------



## minh-thanh (Nov 2, 2019)

Thanks stevehuckss396 !
It seems my engine are a little different,
I have recalculated, I hope it is right
This is my "amateur" way


----------



## minh-thanh (Nov 14, 2019)

Hi All !! 
Update 4 my V4 project


----------



## Johno1958 (Nov 14, 2019)

Minh Thanh some nice work there mate.


----------



## Cogsy (Nov 14, 2019)

Looking good Minh!


----------



## kuhncw (Nov 14, 2019)

You have done a very nice job on your engine.   I like the the camshaft housing design.

Chuck


----------



## ShopShoe (Nov 15, 2019)

That's coming along very well. Your skills are growing with each new project.

Keep up the great work.

--ShopShoe


----------



## minh-thanh (Nov 16, 2019)

Thanks for all the compliments and "like"
I will try to make it run , I hope !


----------



## minh-thanh (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi All !
Update 5 my V4 project :


----------



## kuhncw (Nov 24, 2019)

You've built a very interesting pushrod arrangement.  I'm looking forward to seeing it in action.

There are hex shapes at the base of your valve springs.  Are your valve cages threaded and screwed into the heads?

Chuck


----------



## minh-thanh (Nov 25, 2019)

Hi kuhncw !
The valve seat has only a threaded outmost part, I use bolts and a little heat-resistant glue (often used in large engines) to fix and sealed the valve seat, It's different from the way people usually do.


----------



## Cogsy (Nov 26, 2019)

That's an interesting idea for valve cages that I've never encountered before. Seems very handy - thanks for the info.


----------



## minh-thanh (Nov 27, 2019)

Hi All !
Yesterday, I wanted to know : my engine could run ? ... so I let it try
AND : it lives


----------



## kuhncw (Nov 27, 2019)

Well done!  Congratulations. 

Chuck


----------



## Cogsy (Nov 28, 2019)

That is impressive - and built so fast. Congratulations!


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 28, 2019)

Bravo sir! Nicely done and a very nice looking engine. Congratulations.


----------



## awake (Nov 28, 2019)

Not only does it run, but it runs smooth as butter! Congratulations!

Plastic tubing to route the fuel air mixture to the manifolds - seems so obvious now that I see it, but I never woulda thunk of it.


----------



## minh-thanh (Nov 28, 2019)

* Thank you all !
*


awake said:


> Plastic tubing to route the fuel air mixture to the manifolds - seems so obvious now that I see it, but I never woulda thunk of it.


Yes, I also like copper pipes and brass, but I have run out
Moreover, I just want to know for sure if it can work, I can't do anything else if I'm not sure if it works.
I haven't made a pump yet, so I tried by connecting the engine to a water tank (I thought it would be fine because I didn't run the engine for long).


----------



## Lister4 (Nov 28, 2019)

Beautiful job and sounds great!


----------



## bobden72 (Nov 28, 2019)

minh-thanh said:


> Hi All !
> Yesterday, I wanted to know : my engine could run ? ... so I let it try
> AND : it lives



Nice one sounds great.


----------



## Johno1958 (Nov 28, 2019)

Well done Minh Thanh ,she is a beauty


----------

